# And you thought Gibson had a problem with counterfeits???



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

One of the Chinese counterfeit makers has gone as far as trademarking the Martin name in China.

Chinese Company Creates Counterfeit Martin Guitars - Regional News - Lehigh Valley Story - WFMZ Allentown


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

Everyone is having a problem with counterfeits from China. When I have the choice I'll buy North American or European before Chinese.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

Worst part is some of the Chinese counterfeits are supposed to be pretty good.


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

Once again, the point was totally missed. The article was not primarily about counterfeits from China but that one of the counterfeiters has gone as far as trademarking a famous US brand so that American company cannot move in to mainland China to do business or protect it's property.


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

Martin dropped the ball on this. They should have protected their rights under Chinese law 20 years ago. I'll bet Gibson did this.
Having said that, the Chinese lawmakers should change this law to conform to International standards.


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

I think the major part of the problem is that there is very little protection under Chinese law.


----------



## crashaholic (Mar 3, 2010)

I had a buddy who was looking at a contract with a Chinese company to produce his product. 
He was warned that as soon as his production run was over, his design would probably be modified slightly and produced for 1/10 his cost and sold for less than what he had to pay to have it produced by them in the first place.

How's that for discouraging?


----------



## YellowChecker (Jun 10, 2021)

Makes me wonder if this attitude might cause their downfall and get China to become a world wide black hole of copyright infringements.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Can you say "Resurrection" boys and girls.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

They do a pile of Taylor's also. Good wall hangers no doubt, but that's about the only real use for them.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

YellowChecker said:


> Makes me wonder if this attitude might cause their downfall and get China to become a world wide black hole of copyright infringements.



Um, the thread you replied to was a decade old. Seriously, ten years.


----------



## YellowChecker (Jun 10, 2021)

colchar said:


> Um, the thread you replied to was a decade old. Seriously, ten years.


Oh boy! Was reading this on the phone and I did not see that part - Thanks for the head's up


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

How do you go about digging a 10 year old thread ? I couldn't if I tried ..


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

BGood said:


> How do you go about digging a 10 year old thread ? I couldn't if I tried ..


The forum offers “recommended reading” threads at the end of each thread, often suggesting very old threads. If one doesn’t read the very small date stamps on the posts, especially on mobile, then it would be easy to end up responding.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

jdto said:


> The forum offers “recommended reading” threads at the end of each thread, ...


Damned ! Look at that ! ! ! 
I never scroll downthat far.


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 21, 2010)

On the other hand if Martin would price their guitars a lot more reasonably people might not be so interested in fakes.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

BEACHBUM said:


> On the other hand if Martin would price their guitars a lot more reasonably people might not be so interested in fakes.


Tell that to Epiphone.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

BEACHBUM said:


> On the other hand if Martin would price their guitars a lot more reasonably people might not be so interested in fakes.



It has nothing to do with price. According to US Customs the #1 counterfeit item seized at the border each year is dish soap. If they can make a nickel off something, someone will counterfeit it.


----------

